# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  أضع لكم جميع محاضرات المصاعد الكهربائية

## هدوء عاصف

*


أضع لكم جميع محاضرات المصاعد الكهربائية 




1- التمديدات والتطبيقات الكهربائية 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374269/EN81-113.ppt.html

2- المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائية منقول 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/837435...vator.ppt.html


3- الشروط الفنية العامة والخاصة (منقول )
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374361/.ppt.html


4- أنواع المصاعد والأجزاء الرئيسية للمصعد 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374373/.pps.html


5-شروط الأستلام (منقول )
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374382/1.ppt.html


6- عرض تقديمي (منقول )
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374439/21.ppt.html


7- متطلبات الأمان وجداول استلام المصاعد 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/8374454/.pps.html




تعتبر هذه المحاضرات دورة تدريبية شاملة 

        يرجى الإعلام عن اي رابط لايعمل*

----------

